# Icônes réseau et partage dans Finder



## Klio (1 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

N'y connaissant pas grand chose dans ce domaine, j'ai quelques questions concernant mon macbook sous Tiger.

J'ai remarqué, que quand je clique sur le nom de mon ordinateur dans le Finder, j'ai plusieurs icônes : le nom de mon disque dur, 2 icônes "réseau" dont un alias que je ne peux pas supprimer et qui a comme date de modification le 1er janvier 1904, une icône "servers" et une icône "static". Quand je clique sur "servers", j'ai le nom de mon "ordinateur.local". Je n'ai jamais activé le partage de cet ordinateur, alors je me demandais si le disque dur était par défaut monté en réseau, et si du coup quelqu'un pouvait accéder à mon mac à distance, sachant que tout est décoché dans les paramètres du partage.

Cette icône "static" est apparu récemment j'ai l'impression, savez-vous ce que ça veut dire ? 

Enfin, si ma connexion internet et mon bluetooth sont coupés, peut-il avoir intrusion sur mon macbook quand même ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (1 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Le Réseau s'affiche obligatoirement dans le_nom_de_ton_ordi.

Il y a un affichage des icônes Server qu'on désactive dans _Finder > Préférences > Général_.

Pour le 1er Janvier 1904, tu peux essayer un reset de PMU :
pour un MacBook Intel = http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3964?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## Klio (1 Septembre 2012)

Merci pour la réponse.

C'est très étrange, au démarrage de mon Macbook ce midi, l'alias "réseau" de 1904 était devenu un dossier à la date de modification de 2006, puis est repassé en 1904. Enfin, mon volume "Réseau" avait son nom en anglais "Network". Je ne comprends pas pourquoi toutes ces modifs. 

J'ai donc fait un reset de PMU, l'icône alias/dossier "réseau" de 1904/2006 est toujours là, mais au moins "network" est redevenu "réseau". Toutefois j'aimerais bien comprendre, comment un alias a pu devenir un dossier. De plus, quand je veux lire les informations de celui-ci, il reste à "chargement en cours" et impossible de rentrer dedans.

L'icône "static" a également disparu après le démarrage de mon macbook. Je n'arrive pas à trouver ce que c'était. Si quelqu'un à une idée.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (1 Septembre 2012)

En nous relisant, je me rends compte que je suis passé à côté de ton souci  


Qu'affiche la rubrique _À propos de ce Mac_ dans le menu &#63743; de ton Mac ?

= _Mac OS X_ ou _Mac OS X Server_ ?


Après, les alias se retrouvent normalement dans _Macintosh HD/Volumes_ : 

alors, peut-être faut-il _Réparer le Disque_ interne et vider les Caches de démarrage, en redémarrant une fois en mode sans échec (= touche Maj enfoncée au booing) ?


----------



## Klio (1 Septembre 2012)

Dans _A propos de ce mac_, il y a marqué Mac OS X.
Je n'ai pas revu d'alias du dossier "réseau" pour l'instant.

En fait quand je démarre mon Macbook en étant déconnecté, et que je vais dans la barre latérale du Finder voici ce qui s'y trouve :
Réseau :  Application, Library et Users, tout 3 vides. 
Nom de-mon-ordinateur: il y a juste "disque dur" qui est un volume et "réseau" qui est un dossier, qui mène donc à Application, Library et Users.

Dès que je me connecte et que je retourne dans la barre latérale : 
Nom-de- mon-ordinateur : Un volume "Réseau" se rajoute qui mène à  3 alias  : .localized, Library et Servers, et un volume Servers se rajoute également qui mène à Nom-de-mon-ordinateur.local. Il ne se passe plus rien quand je clique sur le dossier "réseau". 
Quand je me déconnecte, ça reste ainsi.

C'est peut-être tout à fait normal, mais voyant le nom-de-mon-ordinateur.local dans "servers", ça m'a fait un peu paniquer. D'autant que personne ne semble connaître cette icône nommée "static" ressemblant à l'icône du server qui est apparu soudainement.

J'ai fait du nettoyage avec Onyx. Mon ordinateur ne veut pas démarrer en mode sans echec, donc je pense qu'à la base, il a un problème.

J'espère juste que personne n'a accès à mon ordinateur.

En tout cas, merci beaucoup de tes réponses.


----------



## Klio (2 Septembre 2012)

Nouveauté : Ma connexion internet ayant du mal à marcher, j'ai ouvert le Finder et cliquer dans la barre latérale sur Réseau. Et là des icônes sont apparues très brièvement avant de disparaître et ça plusieurs fois de suite. J'ai juste eu le temps de lire Workgroup, pour l'une. J'ai vraiment peur de me faire pirater. Pensez-vous que ça peut-être du à autre chose ?

J'ai été voir dans la console et il y a écrit  plusieurs fois : 
error evaluating Type 4 function: typecheck.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (2 Septembre 2012)

Je piétine avec toi : je ne connais rien à Server (sauf que Workgroup en fait partie).


Pour te connecter à ta session, que vois-tu ?
= une fenêtre avec les icônes de tes comptes ? une fenêtre de mot de passe avec un cadenas à côté ? ou une connexion directe à ton compte ?


Regarde ce qui est sélectionné dans les _Préférences Système > Démarrage_ ?
= Macintosh HD ou Réseau ?
(c'est Macintosh HD qui devrait l'être)


C'est un Mac d'occasion ou de seconde main ? Tu as son DVD d'install ?


As-tu essayé de redémarrer en appuyant sur la touche Alt ?


----------



## Klio (2 Septembre 2012)

En fait, je me suis aperçu que c'est quand je perds la connection internet que dans "Réseau" ou "Network" selon les humeurs de mon Mac, les 2 dossiers apparaissent brièvement : "My network" et "Workgroup" puis disparaissent. Quand je vais sur le serveur, si je clique droit sur le-nom-de-mon-ordinateur-local, il y a marqué "automount/server". 

Il y a pas mal de temps, j'avais créé un second compte, car j'avais mis trop d'icônes sur le bureau du premier et il ne démarrait plus. Quand je démarre, il va directement sur le 2ème compte créé, sans rien me demander. Je ne sais plus ce que j'avais fait exactement. Mais je sais que j'ai un dossier "système précédent" dans mon disque dur .

Dans P_références Système > Démarrage,_ il n'y avait rien de sélectionné. J'ai donc sélectionné Macintosh HD, j'ai redémarré, ça n'a rien changé.

Ce n'est pas un Macbook d'occasion, par contre au niveau du DVD d'installation, il faut que je le retrouve, de plus mon lecteur CD-DVD ne fonctionne plus.
J'ai essayé de démarrer en appuyant sur alt,  et j'ai du cliquer sur Macintosh HD.


----------



## Klio (3 Septembre 2012)

J'ai donc appris que l'icône "static" apparaissait lorsque l'on montait un disque dur d'un autre mac en réseau, ce que je n'ai pas fait. J'avais juste mon disque dur externe connecté par la prise USB. Peut-être y-a-t-il un lien ? Le lendemain, quand je l'ai rebranché, un "alias.local" de son nom est apparu dans le serveur, menant à son contenu, à côté de mon-ordinateur.local. Mon disque dur externe s'est donc transformé en serveur tout seul ? Cela veut-il dire que tout le monde peut y accéder ? Je l'ai déconnecté et depuis l'alias n'est pas réapparu, même après l'avoir rebranché. L'icône "static" n'est pas non plus revenue.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (3 Septembre 2012)

Quelqu'un de mieux informé que moi nous expliquera peut-être tout ça ?


----------



## Klio (4 Septembre 2012)

Merci d'avoir pris le temps de m'aider.


----------



## Klio (8 Septembre 2012)

Re-bonjour,
Je continue mon fil de discussion, car je voudrais éclaircir peut-être ma situation.
Quand, je me connecte à internet avec mon Macbook (toujours en wifi), que ce soit sur mon réseau ou non, j'ai 2 serveurs qui apparaissent dans mon Finder. L'un au niveau de "mon ordinateur", l'autre au niveau du "réseau". Dans les 2, il y a un raccourci vers mon ordinateur, avec l'extension .local. Si je lis les informations du 1er, il y a marqué nfs automount fstab suivi de plusieurs chiffres, pour le second, nfs automount nsl suivi d'autres chiffres. Les chiffres à la fin changent à chaque redémarrage Le propriétaire est le système à chaque fois.  J'aimerais beaucoup savoir d'où peuvent venir ces serveur. Est-ce que le fait de supprimer ces raccourcis, enlèveraient tout accès extérieur à mon disque dur ? Y'a t-il un moyen de savoir, avec qui je suis reliée ? Si quelqu'un a une idée, merci d'avance.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Septembre 2012)

Après, tu peux regarder dans _Préférences Système > Comptes > ton compte > Ouverture_ s'il n'y a pas un serveur enregistré

= l'en enlever supprimerait au moins la connexion automatique à chaque ouverture de ta session,
sans expliquer qui/quand/comment c'est venu.


----------



## Klio (12 Septembre 2012)

Malheureusement, il n'y a aucun serveur dans les programmes qui se lancent au démarrage. Je n'en trouve aucune trace, mis à part dans le Finder, et dans le dossier automount. C'est à n'y rien comprendre.
Par contre, j'ai remarqué quelque chose d'étrange. J'ai installé _Little Snitch_, il y a quelques semaines, et comme je n'arrivais pas a accéder à un site, je l'ai désactivé pendant 2 minutes, et j'ai eu une connection "mach.kernel" qui est apparu dans la fenêtre du logiciel, provenant de l'adresse 192.168.0.255. D"après ce que j'ai pu lire, c'est le noyau du Mac donc ça m'étonne qu'une telle adresse s'y connecte. Une idée sur ce que c'est ?


----------

